# Smooth vs Faceted lenses



## Longstreet (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a question about lenses on emergency lights. After reading "Foglights and why they are yellow" I'm almost afraid to ask...

I am looking at red lights for my truck. As much as I'd like strobes or LED's, halogens are all I can afford. I've found a couple of different brands I like, but I'm wondering what difference lens style makes. That is, all other things being equal, is a smooth lense better than a faceted lense. Vice versa? Or would I even notice that much of a difference?

Would one style be more visible and noticeable than the other?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're looking for really. . .But with regards to the "faceted lenses," I think these tend to disperse the light into more of a wider pattern. Diffused if you will. Much like a clear light bulb versus a frosted one.

Don't know if my comments makes any sense, but hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------

